# Diglett



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 7, 2010)

The most asked question of Pokemon is: What does Diglett and Dugtrio's body look like? Well, the answer to that is, *NOBODY KNOWS*. One thing that get's me is that Diglett and Dugtrio can use slash and fury swipes which is weird. Where does the arm come from?





Who knows what it looks like...


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Fran (Aug 7, 2010)

I thought OP was going to post this clich?d picture at first. But I am pleased OP


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (Aug 7, 2010)

Cannot be unseen.


----------



## g_core18 (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 9, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Cannot be unseen.



You'll never look at them the same ever again.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## nigrilaforever (Aug 10, 2010)

I hear that Diglett turns to pedobear


----------



## Ultra (Aug 10, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> The most asked question of Pokemon is: What does Diglett and Dugtrio's body look like? Well, the answer to that is, *NOBODY KNOWS*. One thing that get's me is that Diglett and Dugtrio can use slash and fury swipes which is weird. Where does the arm come from?
> 
> Who knows what it looks like...



I always figured that they scratched with the top of their head because they had rough skin.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 10, 2010)

*Researching Diglett*

_The Diary of Doctor Morrian Terral

Entry #1, July 2, 2010

I have begun my study on the interesting specimen of the pokemon kingdom known simply as "Diglett." The animal is one of the least known pokemon in the scientific world due to it lacking the glamor present in the more impressive dragon types or psychic types. Someone has to study it, however, and I've brought myself to the task of learning everything I can about Diglett. I have fashioned a small camp here in "Diglett Cave," a tunnel in the Kanto region home to many of the critters. I am close to the coastal city of Vermillion, but I've made sure to keep a phone with me in case of an emergency.

What do we know already? Diglett is, by all accounts, a highly unassuming figure. It is, along with creatures such as the Flying pokemon Natu, extremely small, with the largest specimens only reaching 8 inches tall. Diglett is a member of the Ground type of pokemon, and its mature form, Dugtrio, enjoys notable popularity in the battling ring because of its infamous speed and ability to trap opponents. Dugtrio in itself is an enigma of science; it appears to be the result of three Digletts merged in a symbiotic relationship, but a Dugtrio can evolve from ONE Diglett. Curious.

Ah well, I'm getting tired now. I'll write again later.

END MESSAGE

Entry #2, July 3, 20010

Ah, the Diglett absolutely swarm in this area! I've observed them going around their routine all the time; due to living in a cave, the Diglett and Dugtrio have no internal clock, and will just sleep if they feel tired. The Diglett burrow around looking for plant matter to devour; due to their presence, a large variety of fungi and plants settled in the cave as well. They feed on Diglett excretions, and the Diglett feed on them. The Diglett also travel outside of the cave underground, to feed on plant roots in various locations.

The Diglett have adapted well to my presence. I keep a close distance, merely watching, and they proceed burrowing and tilling the soil without so much as glancing at me. At one point, a Dugtrio knocked over my cooking stove by exploding out of the ground beneath it, but it merely popped back down again as if nothing happened. The pokemon seem very friendly. I find it hard to believe they could actually be useful in battles, but who am I to argue with reality?

END MESSAGE

Entry #3, July 6, 2010

My God, have I been wrong. So, so, SO wrong. I thought the Diglett were completely harmless since I entered their domain, but today something broke my innocence. Now, I find it hard to look at the calm creatures without feeling intimidated.

It started with a Meowth. The poor bastard just walked into the cave while I was eating my dinner, obviously attracted by the smell of food. It crept behind me and began to steal some Miltank steak from my plate when all hell broke loose. One of the Diglett slammed into the Meowthy, and it hit against the cave wall. As the cat tried to get back up, another Diglett rushed in and... I don't know what the hell happened. The Diglett was there in front of the Meowth, and then I saw blood spatter the wall, and I saw long, thin, red marks on the Meowth. It was mewling horribly and... Ugh. Then the Dugtrio came. The brute hit the Meowth like a freight train, and then, quick as can be, I watched the cat get pulled underground into the Dugtrio's hole. I heard hissing and screeching for a few more seconds and then... Silence.

Dear God, these things are so calm and kind to humans, yet as soon as a fellow Pokemon entered the cave, they slaughtered it. I hope to God I don't see something like that again.

END MESSAGE

Entry #4, July 15, 2010

It has been a long time since I last wrote. Since then, no more pokemon have entered Diglett Cave, and I've been alone with the creatures. They don't approach me, they don't attack me... They just keep tunneling and eating the entire area except a small circle where my camp was located. I did nothing to disturb them back, as I was fearful of the consequences. However, as time passed, I grew used to the Diglett again. After all, they wouldn't hurt me, right?

So today I did the unthinkable. I walked into the midst of several Digletts, bent down, grabbed one by the head, and tried to pluck it from the ground. The thing didn't budge. He simply wriggled helplessly. I pulled harder, but I couldn't move it; it was as if the thing had a weight attached to its bottom. I can only come to one conclusion: The Diglett we see is only the tip of the iceberg. The creature below is much larger than the emergent form. We must take one of the things back to the laboratory for study. I will conclude my research soon, and that will be the time.

END MESSAGE

Entry 5, July 20, 2010

Tomorrow I leave. Tomorrow, I'll be free from these fuckers. Since my last journal, more pokemon came into the cave. First a Poochyena, probably some poor kid's pet; the thing survived for barely more than minute before a Diglett cut it to pieces. I don't know how they even do that. They don't have claws, they don't have teeth, they just... Kill. The next ones were a pack of Nidoran; both male and female were ripped to pieces. The Nidorino leader was no luckier; a Dugtrio caused a precise tremor, collapsing part of a cave wall on the poisonous Pokemon. There aren't any remains left; at first I thought the Diglett were devouring the carcasses, but it soon became apparent that they were merely covering them with their natural tilling of the soil. Their, the corpses are probably broken down... Into nutrients for the plants... To feed the Diglett.

I used to be a devout Catholic; I even once went to the famous church in Hearthome as a pilgrimage. But these things are unholy. No loving God could make them. Not even the Devil would sire them. They have those creepy eyes, staring right into your soul, daring you do run. And the Dugtrio are even more frightening, with their brutal three-headed glare... I'll be happy to be rid of them. Strangely, they seem to be paying more attention to me than ever before. I notice that their burrows are beginning to come closer to my tent. They're probably accepting me as part of their infernal home already, but I'll be out tomorrow. Then I'll be rid of them!

END MESSAGE   _ 

*Note: These journals have been donated to the Kanto Federation of Research Library by the family of the late Doctor Morrian Terral, who died tragically of a cave-in on July 21st of 2010. No body was found. The records are for educational use only, and unauthorized use of the records for slander or other such purposes will not be tolerated.


----------



## Ultra (Aug 11, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> _The Diary of Doctor Morrian Terral
> 
> Entry #1, July 2, 2010
> 
> ...



Ha, the guy totally deserved his fate. Noob didn't even bring a squirtle. He should be ashamed that he couldn't get out of the cave when he was close to the exit when the average 10 year old in Pokeworld breezes through it.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 11, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> Ha, the guy totally deserved his fate. Noob didn't even bring a squirtle. He should be ashamed that he couldn't get out of the cave when he was close to the exit when the average 10 year old in Pokeworld breezes through it.



Note that the Diglett didn't pay attention to him until he tried to leave the cave...

Those Diglett are damn fast.


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Aug 12, 2010)

@ C. Hook, damn, that shit is scary. O__0 But yeah, I was expecting someone to post that pic of Dugtrio.
Concerning Diglett, I wonder how it evolves. I don't want to try to delve too much into it though, since Pokemon isn't logical. <.<


----------



## Ultra (Aug 12, 2010)

Bobby Emerald said:


> @ C. Hook, damn, that shit is scary. O__0 But yeah, I was expecting someone to post that pic of Dugtrio.
> Concerning Diglett, I wonder how it evolves. I don't want to try to delve too much into it though, since Pokemon isn't logical. <.<



Asexual re-production. All three segments of Dugtrio are clones of eachother. They just look different in size because of how far they are dug into the ground.

Is what I think.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 15, 2010)

i see that picture alot


----------



## Din (Aug 15, 2010)

yeah.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Charizard (Aug 17, 2010)

god damn you.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 17, 2010)

I imagine it probably looks something like the new mole Pokemon Moguryu.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 17, 2010)

On a less creepy note:


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 17, 2010)

That's exactly how I imagine Diglett looks.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 17, 2010)

that's reasonable. i don't why they think that diglett is mucular and dugtrio is muscular and gay


----------



## Din (Aug 18, 2010)

because it's funny


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 18, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> that's reasonable. i don't why they think that diglett is mucular and dugtrio is muscular and gay



It's called "Comedy".


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 19, 2010)

Well there was an episode(The Underground Round Up) a long time ago where this guy name Poncho had a bunch of Diglett and a Dugtrio. It showed Dugtrio's body while underground and it didn't look like anything was added to it. So maybe Diglett and Dugtrio are just how they appear, and the reason they can use Scratch and that is probably because of their skin or maybe they have really small claws.


Also, There was a Diglett on top of Poncho's hat at the end of the episode so maybe all Digletts have people under them , that are they really don't have much added to them other then small claws.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 19, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Well there was an episode(The Underground Round Up) a long time ago where this guy name Poncho had a bunch of Diglett and a Dugtrio. It showed Dugtrio's body while underground and it didn't look like anything was added to it. So maybe Diglett and Dugtrio are just how they appear, and the reason they can use Scratch and that is probably because of their skin or maybe they have really small claws.
> 
> 
> Also, There was a Diglett on top of Poncho's hat at the end of the episode so maybe all Digletts have people under them , that are they really don't have much added to them other then small claws.



Should we even give the anime any credit to this mystery? In the anime when leaves and water collide, they explode.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 19, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Should we even give the anime any credit to this mystery? In the anime when leaves and water collide, they explode.



Regardless if the anime is accurate or not in this case, I still think it makes more sense for them to either have nothing else added to them or just two small claws. 

They're not really that tall in terms of the Pokedex, I'm pretty sure that includes their whole body. So in terms of Pokedex, they probably aren't packing much surprises underground.



You think they would have said something about Diglett and Dugtrio, but I guess they never did. I guess they like knowing that people are going insane trying to figure this out.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't see why people think Diglett has claws.

It obviously slices things apart with its razor sharp nose.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 19, 2010)

Some of the images you guys posted are in my memory...forever .

I've always wondered about Diglett's body. How the hell does it know slash!?


----------



## Vanity (Aug 24, 2010)

lol...yeah who knows....but I doubt it looks like much.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 24, 2010)

WHY WON"T THEY SHOW DIGLETT'S BODY!!!


----------



## Din (Aug 24, 2010)

because they like the reactions of people going crazy over not knowing

ding ding


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 25, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> because they like the reactions of people going crazy over not knowing
> 
> ding ding



i hate that... i will end all life on earth just to know what diglett's body looks like


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 26, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Regardless if the anime is accurate or not in this case, I still think it makes more sense for them to either have nothing else added to them or just two small claws.
> 
> They're not really that tall in terms of the Pokedex, I'm pretty sure that includes their whole body. So in terms of Pokedex, they probably aren't packing much surprises underground.



Well they learn Scratch, Slash, Fury Swipes, Aerial Ace (Turning Swallow Cut - A sword technique) So they must have claws underground.

The reason they are not going further with it is because it's designed after the Whack-a-Mole games and they haven't thought about revealing it. It's part of the mystery.

As far as size, I'm certain they just measured it poking out of the ground. Then again... This is the Pokedex we're talking about. Some of the feats recorded by that thing seems utterly impossible...



Tobi Oochiha said:


> i hate that... i will end all life on earth just to know what diglett's body looks like



[YOUTUBE]gthh6gwsGtU[/YOUTUBE]

So how are you going to end all life on Earth?


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Aug 26, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Well they learn Scratch, Slash, Fury Swipes, Aerial Ace (Turning Swallow Cut - A sword technique) So they must have claws underground.
> 
> The reason they are not going further with it is because it's designed after the Whack-a-Mole games and they haven't thought about revealing it. It's part of the mystery.
> 
> ...



i saw that already


by using the presidential accidental nuke button that's in the oval office


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 4, 2010)

anybody find anything yet?


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 4, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> [YOUTUBE]gthh6gwsGtU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So how are you going to end all life on Earth?



That Seismic Toss took its heads clean off!


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## g_core18 (Sep 4, 2010)

That is a hundred and crazy percent awesome.


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 5, 2010)

Found some more Diglett stuff lol.














 ()
 ()





Can you Diglett? (:0|


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 6, 2010)

lol, I had never even thought about what Diglett looks like until I saw this thread. Then I saw all the pictures.

Some were disturbing...


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 6, 2010)

Narcissus;34809383Then I saw all the pictures.

Some were disturbing...[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> some were disturbing... the one drunkenwhale put was the closest.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 7, 2010)

Disturbing? 


Weak minded fools


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 9, 2010)

Jυstin said:


>





Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Disturbing?
> 
> 
> Weak minded fools




Disturbing Stuff...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 10, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> some were disturbing... the one drunkenwhale put was the closest.



You really are a pure little kid aren't you...

Never let go of that innocence, no matter what happens in this cruel, cruel world!

(>w<)b


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Nov 27, 2010)

I wonder if they'll ever show it the anime?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 2, 2010)

I just made this, and really this is a rough idea of what I believe Diglett is, he is a mix of a worm and a burrowing insect


----------

